# A desperate cry for help....



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

....finding rocks.

Good rocks.

Good aquascaping rocks.

Where are some good places in the tri-state/dayton area to find plenty of good stones/rocks for aquascaping. I'm talking about garden stores, stone centers, lakes, steams, anything. Most of the stuff I find around here is terrible. It's so damned hard to find black rocks..somebody has to have some!!!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm not there, but we got rocks. Marty the rock farmer

How big is the tank?
I might bring some for you if it's small enough.
I cannot believe folks at the landscaping places do not have anything......

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Other than black river rock, the smooth roundish type, I have had no luck either. I have yet to make it to a landscaping place but you can forget about hardware stores, at least in the Dayton area!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

MatPat said:


> Other than black river rock, the smooth roundish type, I have had no luck either. I have yet to make it to a landscaping place but you can forget about hardware stores, at least in the Dayton area!


I couldn't agree with you more. Our hardware stores (we all know the name of the big 2), are pretty much useless. I have searched high and low for SAPS for the new tank and I cant find it but in one store and thats a Super Walmart on Wilmington Pike. As for rocks, I have two places left to look at. One is by you Matt. There is a little shop on the way to Krogers from your house. Right as you turn on 48.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> As for rocks, I have two places left to look at. One is by you Matt. There is a little shop on the way to Krogers from your house. Right as you turn on 48.


I am heading out to do some things so I will look for that shop! I've never noticed it before...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> I'm not there, but we got rocks. Marty the rock farmer
> 
> How big is the tank?
> I might bring some for you if it's small enough.
> ...


I'm looking for some black rocks similar to what Aaron has. Granted, he lives in Hawaii so it's probably easy for him to find the black lava stuff, but there has to be an equivalent. My tank footprint is 55x18. I doubt you'd be able to bring rocks for something like that.

The search continues.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I have some shale, but has a tendency to shatter and crumble-- not a great landscaping rock. 

I am going to a conference at the art center where I took lapidary class tomorrow. I will see what the rockhounds have left for donation to the lapidary teacher that may be safe to use that's black. (And that Keith doesn't want to cut up for the kids to polish.  ) That's also where I happened to "find" a very nice fine gravel substrate several weeks ago.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Like Tom said, you need to look in the yellowpages for some landscape supply yards. The problem still is finding something with shape and character that'll fit into an aquarium .


----------



## jrings (May 11, 2005)

I have had a lot of luck with a place by my work in Mason Field Ertel road area called Ohio Mulch. I have bought lots of lace rock from them. $0.50 per lb. They also have river rock and flat stone. Best selection of rock locally that I have seen. I have bought over 200lbs of lace rock from them. Problem is that they won't order more until what they have is gone.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Tom also mentioned that he has access to Basalt rocks and he would be willing to ship some to us. I have no idea what shipping would run for some rocks but I imagine it would be fairly expensive. Expensive is better than no rocks though  

I have your autographed picture also...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

You rock, Matt. My friend thanks you as well! As for shipment, USPS has flat rate boxes that are a lifesaver. The only restriction is the actual size of the rocks which I might need a couple large ones. Black lava rock is another option, but I'll ask around for basalt.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Tom also offered some Manzanita wood. I guess he has a source of it in CA. Thin branchy type too, not the usual LFS stuff.

The only thing that bothers me is shipping this stuff (same as the rocks). The USPS shipping is good for up to 70lbs but the box isn't very big...especially for rocks and wood! They would be plenty big for smaller sized tanks though!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, the box size is the drawback. All the petrified wood I brough over came to me in one of the flat rate boxes, and that is fairly heavy. Maybe there's another group purchase opportunity?


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

*Perhaps here*

Try the Stone Center at 2823 Northlawn Ave, Dayton, 45439 . They have lots of stone but I do not if it is what your looking for.

Robert


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I just found out there's a Stone Center on the east side. I'll have to hit that up sometime next week.


----------

